# New Staff Reminder



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Just a quick one to remind you all that we're looking for 6 new members to join our staff as news and rumors specialists.

If you want to join us, get on the team, have access to the staff chatrooms and forums and see the inner working of a site you're playing a vital role in let me know by PM.


----------

